# kmail & Confixx

## uhai

Kann es sein, dass kmail von einem Confixx-Webmailer keine Mails abholen kann? Es sind normale pop3/smtp-Konten. Kmail kann sich aber nicht anmelden und ich erhalte immer den Fehler: "login nicht möglich"

Die naheliegende Ursache (Name/Passwort) kann ich definitiv ausschließen. 

Schreibt kmail logfiles? Ich nutze metalog, wo finde ich Einträge von kmail? Unter "everything", "faillog" & "mail" taucht n ichts auf...

uhai

----------

## franzf

Hm, ich bin bei UDMedia, da gibt es auch ein Webmail (k.A. ob das jetzt über Confixx läuft). Die geben allerdings selbst für den billigsten Tarif gleich IMAP mit, und damit hab ich keine Probleme.

Kann es sein, dass du irgend was bei der Verschlüsselung/Authentifikation falsch eingestellt hast?

----------

## uhai

Die Verschlüsselung habe ich mit "Fähigkeiten des Servers testen" ermittelt. Passwort und Username habe ich mehrfach getestet. Im Forum des Providers "joomla100" sind mehrere threads zu finden, die lapidar feststellen "kmail funktioniert hier nicht".

Scheint mir unsinnig, da es sonst ja überall ja zu gehen scheint...

uhai

<edit> Die VErbindung wird vom pop-Server abgebrochen behauptet kmail... </edit>

----------

